# Benelli M2 Max4



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

12 gauge Benelli M2 with the Max4 camo, 26" barrel, 5 factory chokes plus an extended Carlsons choke, choke wrench, Benelli oil, shim kit, and hard case. This gun has been very well taken care of, I am the original owner. Asking $1000 and I am not interested in any trades. Located in North Ogden, UT. Call or text (801) six six eight - 7598

http://i1036.photobucket.com/albums/a443/hammertime081/Benelli%20M2_zpswyo9upgn.png


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sold


----------

